# Lattice Stone



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am looking for some more pics of armoring using the lattice stone like in the picture below.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's a few, maybe I can find more later.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mammoth Mountain, CA uses a lot of it to keep the pumice based soil in place on its high speed turns. There is one run in particular called "Twilight Zone that the first 1/2 mile is nearly entirely crated from it. Reminds me of a skate park. It is lots of fun and holds up year after year.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Also called "Turfstone".

Here is a bit being installed to armor a soft area that has a seasonal stream running over it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, Turfstone is the name you want if you're buying it. Its primary use is permeable parking lots/driveways. 

We're using it at our community bike park to armor steeper than angle of repose slopes for roll-ins.


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Built a crossing over a small stream out of turf stone pavers. I wouldn't have made it so wide, but the LM wants to be able to drive a UTV across it. 4 pavers wide by 6 long. Anchoring the downstream side so it doesn't slide, and anchoring the upstream side in the stream bed so it doesn't get undercut by water. We will be removing the excess rock soon, but letting it pack into the holes for now.


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pics to come next time I get out! Currently running a very high fever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomike (Feb 4, 2005)

Tri-lock blocks are being used more and more by the Forest Service here in NC because they "lock" together and can be used on angles and over grade dips no problem.

Tri-Lock System - Brown Mountain, TN Midwest Construction Products


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are nice. I also like that they have mass to hold themselves in place and would be tough to break.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I get it, they solve a problem, but I find riding on them much like riding pavement. I don't have any better ideas, just wondering if these remain a popular option. I rode out at San Luis Obispo where they have been used and the trail has eroded away around the blocks, leaving them proud and really sketchy, certainly not better than what was underneath. I've also ridden on them at Big Bear and while I didn't like it, it did make for a consistent tread.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

reported


----------

